# Roses made from plastic spoons



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I saw a little blurb about roses made from plastic spoons on KP. I decided to try it and here's the outcome. It was easy and fun!


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, those are beautiful!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

terrific!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

You can find a tutorial on fave crafts.com


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That's pretty cool!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What beautiful roses,your work and the colours are stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

You gotta try this- I can't believe how easy it is. It looks so good with a minimal effort!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

They look gorgeous. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very effective. Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow! I never would have guessed those used to be spoons ! Very pretty.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Very Pretty.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are lovely


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

That is so cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Those are really neat and creative! They look lifelike :thumbup:


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Cool, love it


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very clever! Nice job. The roses look very pretty!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow what a great idea, I love anything with roses, and my Red Hat group is called Ramblin Roses. This would make a great craft project for us. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very ingenious...creative...beautiful~


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Wonderful - thanks for posting. Something new for us to try. 

such a great idea for whomever thought it up. 

thanks for the link and pictures. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## norma j mcguire (Feb 12, 2014)

These look wonderful. Where is the patterns?


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

They are really pretty.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

How do you make the roses? I sure do have a lot of plastic spoons.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I am surprised they don't tell you anywhere on there to do in a well ventilated area. I think these would really stink and emit gasses as they were heating.
They are cute.


Sticksandstrings said:


> You can find a tutorial on fave crafts.com


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

That is a really cool idea!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

babsbarb said:


> I am surprised they don't tell you anywhere on there to do in a well ventilated area. I think these would really stink and emit gasses as they were heating.
> They are cute.


I believe they do mention working in a ventilated room. I have to tell you I honestly didn't notice any fumes. You are really just using the candle to soften the plastic. If you are totally melting it - you're heating it too much.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

very cute


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Different, lovely and economical.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

vey cool :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Just Darling..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> That's pretty cool!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Clever


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

What a beautiful job you did on these roses! :thumbup:


----------

